# Howdy from Texas!!!



## gallopracer992 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi, I have one horse named Firecracker! I absolutley love horses! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome! Aww your horse is very cute; I love the name too. 
Have fun posting!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum and enjoy the ride


----------

